# Where can I buy KV9 paint in Canada?



## Paul L (Mar 2, 2006)

My 01 GXE has som rust and I want to cut them out and repaint that portion. The colour code is KV9 and I cannot match them with Dupli-Colour that both Canadian Tire and Partsource carry. Call the dealer and they said they are not allowed to sell spray can paint to customer. The best they can do is to sell the pen. She said the body shops are not allowed to sell them. It is some kind of rule here.

Anyone has luck with getting this colour please help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## thorton0 (Sep 2, 2009)

you could order it, Select Paint and Clearcoat Size


----------



## Paul L (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks.

Are they from US? When I checked out from Paypal, all those are US info.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Paul L said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Are they from US? When I checked out from Paypal, all those are US info.


Yes I believe they are based in the US.


----------



## Paul L (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks. Just place the order.


----------



## Paul L (Mar 2, 2006)

Got the refund from them. They don't ship to Canada.

Where else please?


----------

